# brake dust



## Lemonjohn (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought 2011 Audi A8 last week..... spending 50% of my time learning 
gadgetry and 50% cleaning off brake dust. I read on site that you can wax
after cleaning. Is there a special product or just regular paint wax/protectant...?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

If it's new, check the manufacturer date. Don't want to wax too soon after new paint, it needs time to cure. 2-3 months from manufacturers date should work. If it's older and has never been waxed, wash with dawn dish soap, it will clean of anything resembling wax and oils. If it's really dirty, has pine/tree sap on it, clay bar it after you wash it. Then wax with Maguires NTX.

It sounds like a lot of work, but your paint and your car will thank you.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

*Brake dust*

I know you're asking about waxing your wheels, but instead of that I actually use Armorall Wheel Protectant. It works pretty well. Sometimes it lasts up to 4wks repelling the break dust. Depends on how often you wash your car. 

http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=4&category_index=new


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I cleaned the wheels really well and then Zymol waxed them. It seems to repel the dust better and it most certainly makes it easier for them to clean up after washing. Plus washing alone seems to get more off now. You still have to wipe them down but at least there's less black crap and rubbing now.


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*I just started using this product...*

and love it so far. 
http://www.flashwax.com/wheelcleanerpolishers.html


----------

